# Advice Wanted!



## rjs1903 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi 

My girlfriend and myself are moving to Vancouver in January. Does anyone know how hard it is to get Sales/Account Manager jobs there?

Also what is the best agencies to use etc..

Thanks a mil


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rjs1903 said:


> Hi
> 
> My girlfriend and myself are moving to Vancouver in January. Does anyone know how hard it is to get Sales/Account Manager jobs there?
> 
> ...


What is it you would be selling? Being a salesman/account manager at present does not necessarily qualify to sell anything. Many products/services require a good/high level of product knowledge.


----------



## rjs1903 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you for coming back to me.

I've worked in Telecoms both mobile and fixed services for the last 8 years.

Any info you can supply me with would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rjs1903 said:


> Thank you for coming back to me.
> 
> I've worked in Telecoms both mobile and fixed services for the last 8 years.
> 
> ...


What type of visa will you be entering Canada under? Telecoms in Canada are not considered as advanced in Europe/UK so that may help you but there's no doubt you may find it difficult in your field. It's not a job that's in great demand.


----------



## rjs1903 (Aug 20, 2010)

Initially on the usit under 35 12 month visa. I have checked out Rogers and a couple of the other main telco companies in Vancouver.


----------



## rjs1903 (Aug 20, 2010)

rjs1903 said:


> Initially on the usit under 35 12 month visa. I have checked out Rogers and a couple of the other main telco companies in Vancouver.


can you recommend the best recuitment companies in vancouver?

thanks


----------

